# Is there a wrong way to give your goat copper??



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

My question is : Does it matter if you put the copper bolus down the throat or if you put the rods into some food substance and feed it to the goat ? Will feeding the rods to the goat harm the goat ?? I am new to carrying for goats and am trying to learn as much as I can ASAP. Thanks in advance for your knowledge and replies.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Nope, you can put it in any treat they like. I just cut thin apple slices and make little copper apple sandwiches, down they go, I usually have to give them several so they get all their dose, but they like that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sprinkle mine on peanut butter sandwiches, they love them.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

*Feeding Copper*

I mixed the copper rods in with banana the last time I gave them copper and they ate it like candy. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Alright then, just to clarify - because I've tried it both ways: Bolusing the goats with the actual capsules and trying to get those down unchewed (unsuccessful with my adults. They all chewed at least one capsule) is not necessary? It's Ok to just sprinkle the copper rods on a treat and feed? Or do you put the capsule itself in a treat? Or does it matter?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

sprinkle and feed! New evidence that works just fine. Some may not agree with me but that is the only way I have used them and it works great.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree, get them down anyway that works. I usually use tiny capsules with the copper in them and hide them in grain. They cobble the grain up so fast that the capsules go down with the grain, some being chewed and some not.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeppers, sticky sandwiches sprinkled with copper rods here as well. One slice of a whole grain bread, spread with goo, sprinkle the copper over the slice and fold in half to lock all the goo and copper inside. I use peanut butter for everybody but Luna, peanut butter is not good enough for her, she demands strawberry jam or honey... :laugh:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

CritterCarnival said:


> Yeppers, sticky sandwiches sprinkled with copper rods here as well. One slice of a whole grain bread, spread with goo, sprinkle the copper over the slice and fold in half to lock all the goo and copper inside. I use peanut butter for everybody but Luna, peanut butter is not good enough for her, she demands strawberry jam or honey... :laugh:


Oh good. This is so reassuring! Much easier than Let-me-cram-this-down-your-throat. And I know what you're saying about Luna. Our Ditza will ONLY take canned pumpkin at room temp, please. The others are fine with banana!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know getting it down whole is preferred ... but I haven't been able to do it, haha! Mixing it in a treat works well for us here.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I might have to go that route, trying to get them to swallow one unwillingly is not a pleasant task. Seems that there is a very fine line between them spitting it out or you getting a nasty mixture of goo coughed at you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I rather, give the bolus and keep it intact,if possible.

There is no wrong way to give it.

I have a small Plastic Balling Gun, I put the bolus in there and put a piece of grain on the side so it doesn't drop out trying to insert it into the mouth. I put the balling gun tip as far back as I can and aim for the throat but to the side a bit. The key is getting it far enough back into the mouth. I also have someone with a bit of grain to chase it down the throat, has worked well for me. Just don't put the bolus in the line of the teeth area, if that happens they do chew on it, but it is OK, just give a bit of grain to insure the bolus is taken down.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For me it's more easy shoving it down them lol I tried the whole great thing and it wasn't working. My less the friendly goats told me to shove it while my very friendly goats tried knocking me down to get the treat lol not only that I want to make sure they get it all, so they get to have it shoved down their throat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh good. This is so reassuring! Much easier than Let-me-cram-this-down-your-throat.


:laugh: That's exactly how I broke my hand last year! Trying to wrestle with my biggest doe, she was an easy 200lb+ and pregnant, and she had a longer jaw than my others.... silly me, trying to attempt THAT kind of a job without a balling gun, only a leather glove! By the time I had wrestled with her to get my hand far enough back, she jerked to the side again and got my hand between her molars. She clamped down as hard as she could and wouldn't let go, and started throwing her head around and grinding her teeth, she had the jaws of death!! :lol: What seemed like half an hour later, I got my hand back. Lumpy, and bleeding where she bit through the glove. It was very bruised and swollen the following days, along with my broken little hand bones :ROFL:
However I was victorious in getting the calf bolus down! Sooooo.... it wasn't a complete fail :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol you guys are brave!!! When I was little I wanted to see a cows cud so I put my finger in there to dig it out and sliced my finger down to the bone. The thought of putting my fingers in anythings mouth is just a no go for me lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Id rather be up to my biceps in a cows mouth than be anywhere near a goats mouth! Theres MUCH more room to avoid the molars in a cows mouth than a goats


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nope I don't want either one lol they can keep their cud and I'll use a balling gun and pill popper lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: That's exactly how I broke my hand last year! Trying to wrestle with my biggest doe, she was an easy 200lb+ and pregnant, and she had a longer jaw than my others.... silly me, trying to attempt THAT kind of a job without a balling gun, only a leather glove! By the time I had wrestled with her to get my hand far enough back, she jerked to the side again and got my hand between her molars. She clamped down as hard as she could and wouldn't let go, and started throwing her head around and grinding her teeth, she had the jaws of death!! :lol: What seemed like half an hour later, I got my hand back. Lumpy, and bleeding where she bit through the glove. It was very bruised and swollen the following days, along with my broken little hand bones :ROFL:
> However I was victorious in getting the calf bolus down! Sooooo.... it wasn't a complete fail :lol:


 You busted my gut with this one!!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: That's exactly how I broke my hand last year! Trying to wrestle with my biggest doe, she was an easy 200lb+ and pregnant, and she had a longer jaw than my others.... silly me, trying to attempt THAT kind of a job without a balling gun, only a leather glove! By the time I had wrestled with her to get my hand far enough back, she jerked to the side again and got my hand between her molars. She clamped down as hard as she could and wouldn't let go, and started throwing her head around and grinding her teeth, she had the jaws of death!! :lol: What seemed like half an hour later, I got my hand back. Lumpy, and bleeding where she bit through the glove. It was very bruised and swollen the following days, along with my broken little hand bones :ROFL:
> However I was victorious in getting the calf bolus down! Sooooo.... it wasn't a complete fail :lol:


I shouldn't have read this while having coffee near the computer.
'Just sayin' .... :coffee2:

But I hope it doesn't offend you that I'm going to mentally be seeing "Little-Bit-To-Pieces" from now on whenever I see your username. 
eepwall:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, what an ordeal.

Always watch where your hand is while using the balling gun.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

my goats get home made apple sauce once a year 
for this reason only


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

This is interesting, not sure if I should start my own thread on it. I have been having the hardest copper def. year here EVER. Not sure what is causing it, I used to let the goats eat the bolus with calf manna since they inhale and don't chew it till later. But I have been killing myself with following these instructions
https://hoeggerfarmyard.com/copper-deficiency-in-goats/

Believe me it's a lot of work with all these goats and taking care of my twins this time of year. Summer is hard anyway but following this rout instead of just letting them have it in a treat is hard. It really hasn't made a difference for all you other goatie people??


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

This is good to know! I need to dose mine again and hated trying to shove it down


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Nope it works great. I don't measure mine I give about half a calf size worth to my full size goats. Some people who have a bigger issue with copper give a whole one with no issues. Mine do good with half or a little better twice a year always in an apple snack.


----------

